# Playing on rooted/non-stock devices



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 25, 2017)

So it seems like Nintendo has been a complete jerk and if they detect your device is rooted or using a custom ROM, you will not be allowed to continue playing past the first introduction part of the game, just throwing up error code 802-5808, because that's nice and descriptive. If anyone has a workaround, please do let me know.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 25, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> So it seems like Nintendo has been a complete jerk and if they detect your device is rooted or using a custom ROM, you will not be allowed to continue playing past the first introduction part of the game, just throwing up error code 802-5808, because that's nice and descriptive. If anyone has a workaround, please do let me know.



I haven't read anything about workarounds for this, but I am sure it will be addressed by actual launch date. There are a lot of root hiders that you may want to try out. I think SuHide is well reviewed.


----------



## Justin (Oct 25, 2017)

Yeah all of Nintendo's mobile games do this, probably as their idea of "cheat" protection. I have heard Magisk works on the others so maybe it will work on pocket camp too.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 25, 2017)

Just had a look for getting Super Mario Run to run on rooted devices since, surprise surprise, that's also a Nintendo game, but it seems too complicated for my moderate levels of interest in Pocket Camp. Apparently the module for hiding the root status to Super Mario Run was designed for Miitomo, which makes me think it might not even work for Pocket Camp as Miitomo ran fine for me rooted, so Pocket Camp must have more advanced checks or something. Will see if I can just get it running on a 2012 Kindle Fire HD.


----------



## Snow (Oct 26, 2017)

Yeah, I was foiled on my tablet. My phone is not rooted though so I just installed it there, and it's really playable on a phone. I'll decide what to do with my tablet later, but I've never had much luck with apps that hide root.


----------



## Bulbamander (Oct 26, 2017)

Just curious at what point does the error come into effect? How far into the game? My tablet is working fine but I'm just wondering if it's going to come to end soon.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 26, 2017)

It comes after your done with the introduction part of the game.
Unfortunately, I forgot I had a root installed in my phonw for shenanigans. Gonna try and use magisk to mask the root as well. Good luck to me


----------



## Bulbamander (Oct 26, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> It comes after your done with the introduction part of the game.
> Unfortunately, I forgot I had a root installed in my phonw for shenanigans. Gonna try and use magisk to mask the root as well. Good luck to me



When does the introductory part end? Is it after you have visited each island and gathered all the starter villagers?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 26, 2017)

Heck no. It ends when your respective villager is done visiting your campsite


----------



## Snow (Oct 27, 2017)

I don't remember when the error kicked in, but I had been playing for a while.


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 27, 2017)

I can't play it smoothly on my phone without getting multiple errors when the loading/saving circle comes up. 
I get every error known except the rooted one. I mean my phones not rooted it's an OPPO R9 Plus so it's technically running Android 5.1.1 but at the same time it's it's own OS (colorOS) 

Works fine on my Samsung tablet but I don't wanna lug that thing around on the go. 
Any one know what's up?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm starting to wish Nintendo just wouldn't let you play from the get-go rather than letting us play through the introductory part of the game. What do they expect us to do, especially with their cryptic error messages? Seriously, "you can't play on a rooted device" would be much clearer than "802-5808".


----------

